# Weapons and Forms in Warrior Eskrima



## Kooka (Jul 20, 2005)

There is a very good Warrior Eskrima club in my local area, and I am thinking about going along in the next week, but I would like to have a few questions answered about the system before I go.

 What weapons are used in WE?  I know single and double sticks obviously, and I have seen some images of knives, but one weapon I am really interested in is the staff or pole.  

 Also, what kinds of forms are present in the system.  Is there a number of open hand forms alongside the stick based forms?

 Along with the open handed forms, how much open handed fighting is their within the system.  I have had trouble finding a good kung fu school, and (while I appreciate WE is not kung fu) I would like to be involved in a large amount of open handed fighting.

 Thanks
 Kooka


----------



## dohap (Jul 22, 2005)

As I can understand You are asking about Warrior's Eskrima headed by Guro  Krishna Godhania?
This system of eskrima gives You a lot of weapons training as well as very, very good empty hands - Panantukan - Filipino boxing.
Definitelly it's good choice both for weapons and empty hand training.


----------

